# How to get curls/waves??



## hollyxann (Jul 9, 2006)

alrite well my hair is naturally like bone straight...and its about shoulder length...id like to be able to have some nice curls or even waves that are quick and easy...im sure the waves will be easier than the curls...im just not sure how to get them

are there any products i can use or any techniques, anything....

anything you guys can think of to help me get waves or curls?? something easy...doesnt have to be quick but it would be nice...haha

does someone understand what im trying to say??


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 9, 2006)

After washing your hair.... just braid it in a plat. After your hair has dried you can undo the plat and you will have natural looking waves!


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* After washing your hair.... just braid it in a plat. After your hair has dried you can undo the plat and you will have natural looking waves!



hmmm never thought of that but braiding my hair might be a bit difficult bc i have layers in my hair (quite a few layers)


----------



## lipglossqueen10 (Jul 10, 2006)

With the braiding, I woudl try to do french braids for the waves because it waves a lot more. I would sleep it in and then spritz it with a little hairspray before you take it out and then doing an all over spray afterwards. You could also try those waving tools that are alike crimping tools. I've used a crimper and it works well so maybe if you use one with waves instead, it would come out good as well.


----------



## Thais (Jul 10, 2006)

I've always asked myself the same question, I wanted to go curly one of these days just to see how it looks like.



Problem is that I have a LOT of hair and I am afraid I may end up with an Afro. LOL


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jul 10, 2006)

Set your wet hair on mesh rollers, secure with roller pins. You can use mousse or a setting lotion for added hold. Air dry or sit under a dryer. remove rollers, spray with hairspray.

Voila! curls


----------



## lacolora (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish I had that problem, my hair is naturally curly and I hate it! I have to blow dry it straight. But when I do leave it curly I use Curly shaping spray gel by Garnier fructis Style. It works pretty good and I also use there sleek &amp; shine product for the frizzy's


----------

